# drive a little slower when it is slick.



## cornbread (Mar 13, 2012)

This is pretty graphic!! 

Why you should drive a little slower when it is slick.

https://rmirror.net/r/videos/comments/q5hu9/car_accident_nsfl/


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh man, I hope there was no children in that vehicle  That was a brutal impact! Safe to say no survivors from that SUV........


----------



## JamesM56alum (Mar 14, 2012)

Stupidity, worst part is if there was a passenger or a child in the car they died because of the drivers stupidity....


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 14, 2012)

Dad told me about that video. That is awefull to see. Looked like my Yukon XL or similar too.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 14, 2012)

That was sickening


----------



## 200racing (Mar 15, 2012)

at leats it the didnt suffer long  .

the worst wreck i witnessed was winter of 2010 a compact car turned left in front of a full-size dodge pick-up in the rain. the truck came off the ground with the impact right where the doors meet.
i ran to the truck he was fine.then to the little car now way down the road from the impact now sitting in front of the local hospital. 
it was teenage bro. and sis. he took the impact and was bleeding from his ears,had raspy labored breathing, and his legs were pinned .
she was hugging him and screaming his name. i had to get her off of him becaus she has moving him around and i figured chances of a spinal injury were likey with his head trauma. [email protected]#t thinking this could the last interaction they ever have and im ending it.
i got her out of the car and was trying to calm her down as her mom happend on the sceen before the cops. the screen was soon under control of the pros and i took up traffic duty. while they used jaws of life to get him out. even though it was was 40yds from the local small hospital they life flighted him to UAB in birmingham. 

i later asks some local LEOs and learned the guy lived but had a long road of rehab ahead of him.

still makes me fell weird thinking back to it.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 15, 2012)

Nasty accident indeed.

When I lived in the Colorado Rockies, 9100' above sea level, Dad owned a tow truck. Pretty much he was out on a call every night it snowed and every weekend. Most times it was to recover a vehicle off the valley floor. Most of the mountain passes didnt have guardrails back then, and if you slid off the road, it was a couple thousand foot drop down rocks to the valley floor. 99% of the time, there wasnt anything left of the vehicle, and the passengers didnt survive. I have too much respect of mother nature and my life is worth more than the 10 minutes I might save by going too fast. 

My worst story is driving home from Northern Wisconsin in a little Dodge Colt, with the wife and two young kids int eh car with me. I noticed the sleet was freezing to my windshield and slowed down to 50mph, 2 semis and 2 car blew by me they disapeared over the next hill. I slowed down even more before I crested the hill and saw all 4 of them in the ditch. I tapped my brakes and started to slide myself, fortunately I managed to stay on the road, well most of the tires. Took almost 8/10 of a mile to get all 4 tires back on pavement. I lead a long line of traffic for the next 4 hours. I couldnt get over 15-20mph, anything faster and I started sliding on the ice. Oddly enough, not one car tried to pass me in that 4 hours. 6 hours later I arrived home, safe and sound. 

I have seen more than my share of snow,ice accidents.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 15, 2012)

I sent that link to my buddy, and he responded "pass through"


I appreciate a bow hunting reference, but that video is among the most messed up things I've seen on the internet.


----------



## Sasquatch (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow, that's freaking terrible. As others have said, it's pretty safe to say that no one in that SUV survived. If they did, they prolly wish they didn't. *Good* post though. A cautionary tale for sure. 

Trucker probably feels terrible. I talk to those guys on CB all the time when I'm on the highway, most of them would be outlaw bikers if they didn't drive a big rig but they take safety VERY, VERY seriously. 

Accidents are one of the reasons that even my little sports car (WRX) carries two ABC fire extinguishers and a medical kit that's not even legal in some states. 

I'd much rather be prosecuted for saving a life, or trying to, rather than standing there not able to do anything. 

If it comes down to me standing between someone and the Good Lord, I'm going to do everything in my power to make sure they make it home, law be damned.

@200racing: Good thinking about the spine, but if his breathing is raspy quite frankly the spine comes second, the airway is the most important thing to secure then check for bleeding to make sure he's not gonna bleed to death. Protect the neck the best you can if you have to move him. Otherwise, keep his airway open as best you can, staunch bleeding and keep the person from moving as much as possible. 

People can live without the ability to walk, but not very long at all without the ability to breath or move oxygen around the body. 

These days I tell everyone that will listen to learn about pneumothorax, or a "sucking chest wound" and to add this to their medical kit: https://www.amazon.com/Progressive-Medical-HALO-Chest-Seal/dp/B003VSORKC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331888952&sr=8-1 

They stick even through a lot of blood unlike other chest seals, come in a convenient package and can very easily save a life. Once you see a person with this type of injury, it will stick with you. These chest seals are like $20 and can handle ANY type of pneumothorax, including a gunshot wound that punctures the chest and back. 

Take a First Aid class, educate yourself further and get a medical kit that can handle serious trauma! It's not hard people! And it could save a life! 

As I said, I carry a medical kit that could land you in trouble in many states. If that's not for you, then just buy a "First Aid" kit from Target or Wal-Mart.

If, on the other hand you actually care more about people than the stupid rules states lay down, learn your states rules and what you can/can't carry and carry what you feel comfortable with. 

Personally; I'd rather go to prison knowing I did everything in my power to save someone than spend a single day thinking about how I didn't do what I could because the law wouldn't let me. I'd rather be locked up knowing they went home than be at home knowing that person is in the ground because I failed to act.


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 17, 2012)

Why would a first aid kit be illegal? I guess I don't understand... I agree I could not stand asside and not act. 

I came up on two double fatality wrecks years ago on the same road...the one just seconds after it happened. A young driver and I assume her boyfriend on Thanksgiving day. She dropped a tire off the right side of the road and yanked the wheel ..the result was a similar impact to the video...except it was a small truck. Nothing we could do...she was gone and his seat was pushed behind hers. The car was half the width it was supposed to be (honda accord) 

My wife was driving my daughter around in a small car (dodge neon) at the time..While both these wrecks were pprobably inexperienced drivers, I got her in a bigger car pretty fast. Within a couple weeks I had her up in a van. Height an mass help your chaces of survival for sure....

BTW how they sell the Smart cars and the like to people is beyond me... They have as much chance against most bigger cars as that SUV had with that Rig.


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 17, 2012)

JasonLester said:


> My wife was driving my daughter around in a small car (dodge neon) at the time..While both these wrecks were pprobably inexperienced drivers, I got her in a bigger car pretty fast. Within a couple weeks I had her up in a van. Height an mass help your chaces of survival for sure....
> 
> BTW how they sell the Smart cars and the like to people is beyond me... They have as much chance against most bigger cars as that SUV had with that Rig.



I flipped a neon six times and walked away - not even a trip to the hospital. Nothing but a small scratch on one hand... The next day I went to the junkyard where they had brought it - it was I recognizable and crushed like a tin can...

The guy there pointed to a mustang that looked like it hardly got damaged and said, "the guy that was in that one is dead..."

Sometimes it doesn't matter what kind of car it is...


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 18, 2012)

> Sometimes it doesn't matter what kind of car it is...



No doubt about that...considering the video for sure. But might as well put things in your favor by driving something bigger.


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 18, 2012)

True enough. Especially since so many are made of plastic now.


----------



## Sasquatch (Mar 19, 2012)

JasonLester said:


> Why would a first aid kit be illegal? I guess I don't understand... I agree I could not stand asside and not act.
> 
> My kit is illegal is almost all states because I carry an epi-pen (epinephrine auto-injector) that I don't have a prescription for. I also carry hypodermic needles (prescription only or they're "drug paraphernalia") and a chest puncture syringe (a big needle for major pneumothorax cases). Technically you're supposed to be an EMT to possess chest seals in a few states.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 19, 2012)

Why don't you just get your EMT/Paremedic training?


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bigger isn't always better. Most sports/compact cars will go under a truck and that truck wil go sailing end over end. All that weight does is add to the momentum and the amount of force expended to teh passengers upon impact. Solid rigid frames don't absorb impact as well as crumble zones on the cars made these days. 

There are "Good Samaritain" laws on the books in most if not all states. Basically, you cannot be sued or criminally prosecuted for administering first aid, medical treatment, in case of emergency.


----------



## Sasquatch (Mar 19, 2012)

"Why don't you just get your EMT/Paremedic training?"

Because at this point, with student loans, a crappy economy and a worse job I can't possibly afford to. Even if I had the extra money, I couldn't take the time off.

For me personally, at least in the short run, a really good college education might have been the biggest rip-off ever.


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 21, 2012)

Hanr3 said:


> Bigger isn't always better. Most sports/compact cars will go under a truck and that truck wil go sailing end over end. All that weight does is add to the momentum and the amount of force expended to teh passengers upon impact. Solid rigid frames don't absorb impact as well as crumble zones on the cars made these days.
> 
> There are "Good Samaritain" laws on the books in most if not all states. Basically, you cannot be sued or criminally prosecuted for administering first aid, medical treatment, in case of emergency.




Ok here is the deal...alot of cars are rated well that are small...5 star crash test etc...but lets face it head on colision I would rather be in something big vs something little....in a little car I would never want to "Go under" another car. 

I understand the idea of crumple zones...thats a good thing I agree...

I am not so worried about my driving and hitting someone as someone screwing up an hitting me. I will take more mass every time. Its plain and simply safer than a smaller car. 

Sure smart car to similar sized cars or whatever it may do good...but it would be destryed against any truck or larger SUV those in the SUV would be ok most likely. 

As for rolling...you can have that in anything...going under another car is a bad thing...because you cannot duck that fast...If you get hit in an truck and SUV you may get rolled yes but its not likely going end over end.

That all being said... I drive a Chevy Aveo5 (little) and ride a motorcycle...I also have a GMC Yukon XL when I have the kids with me. I feel ok in the Aveo as I am usually alone. I have no misconceptions it isn't as safe as my Yukon XL. The motorcycle I take the known risks with it as well. I just find it crazy they promote smaller cars as if they were as safe as bigger vehicles just because thier star rating. And people buy it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Mar 24, 2012)

JasonLester said:


> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bigger isn't always better. Most sports/compact cars will go under a truck and that truck wil go sailing end over end. All that weight does is add to the momentum and the amount of force expended to teh passengers upon impact. Solid rigid frames don't absorb impact as well as crumble zones on the cars made these days.
> ...


-------------------
Very good point. 

Personally usually I drive a smaller car, a Subaru WRX and with the hood on her, she'll go right under any stock truck or SUV on the market. 

However, the ground clearance doesn't matter in some cases since force is equal to 1/2M(ass)V(elocity) squared... less mass means you have to make up for it with more speed to do the same amount of damage to large object... however that's not good for YOU if you're riding in the smaller object. You might kill the person/people in that truck/other larger vehicle, but you're guaranteed to die doing it. 

A larger car is always safer, because it has more mass. That's why the people in that SUV had NO chance against the semi truck. 

This is just yet another reason some of these standards from the government are stupid. Car companies are going to make cars lighter (reducing the M) by using plastic rather than metal in an effort to boost fuel economy to meet the standards. Those cars that are made to new mileage standards will, by definition, have a lower survivability rate than the same car with heavier components when it comes to accidents. 

In short, the person in the lighter vehicle is gonna take it on the chin every single time, that's how physics works.


----------

